# Manicotti seafood style.



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

Well folks, 
I guess I can blame Robert on this one! His manicotti looked so darned good. I just had to make some last night. And that got me thinking about seafood manicotti.
It's really pretty simple:
16 manicotti shells cooked al dente. Boiled for about 7 minutes. Drain and rinse with cold water.
Jar of meatless pasta sauce. 
Filling:
12 ounces small cooked shrimp. Roughly chopped.
2 cans lump crab meat.Drained
1 3/4 cups, one small tub, whole milk ricotta cheese
6 ounces softened cream cheese.
1 small finely minced onion. Or green onions.
1/3 cup fresh parsley
dash pepper.
Put the ricotta and cream cheese in a bowl. And blend it together well. Then mix in the onion, parsley, and pepper.







Add crab and shrimp.






Gently fold in the crab and shrimp.






Instead of using my jerky cannon. It is pretty big and bulky. But worked good. I found this little desert decorator at Walmart for 10.00. Figured I'd give that a try.
I just trimmed the nozzle enough to get a larger opening. Filled it. Which was real easy.






It worked like a charm! I could fill 3 manicottis with one load. 








Placed the manicottis in a baking dish that had some sauce on the bottom. 1/2 -3/4 cup. Then used remainder of sauce over the top.
Then sprinkled some parmesan and mozzarella on top. 
Wrapped tightly in foil. And baked for 35 minutes in a preheated 375 degree oven.   
Then removed foil. And baked for 10 minutes.







Had with fresh baked bread. This was a delicious meal! And there leftovers for lunch!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2022)

Looks good Steve. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Steve.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 5, 2022)

YEAP! Looks good!


----------



## xray (May 5, 2022)

That’s some good looking manicotti Steve, and with the filling it just had to be good! That would probably go well with a white sauce too. I’m loving it.


----------



## chopsaw (May 5, 2022)

Good stuff there . Nice work


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 5, 2022)

Outstanding  !!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 5, 2022)

Hell yeah Steve that looks amazing!


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah Steve that looks amazing!


Thanks John!


jaxgatorz said:


> Outstanding  !!!


Thank you!


chopsaw said:


> Good stuff there . Nice work



Thanks Chop!


xray said:


> That’s some good looking manicotti Steve, and with the filling it just had to be good! That would probably go well with a white sauce too. I’m loving it.


Thanks! I've had it with white sauce too. But, I felt that it was too rich that way.


yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 5, 2022)

Oh my!  Talk about taking it up a notch.  This going on the menu soon.  Taking trip to Dallas to get some mud bugs and maybe can find crab meat there.  Maybe put my twist and use Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2022)

Looks delicious! Nice job! Peer pressure tastes so good.

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Oh my!  Talk about taking it up a notch.  This going on the menu soon.  Taking trip to Dallas to get some mud bugs and maybe can find crab meat there.  Maybe put my twist and use Alfredo sauce?


Thanks! It's ok with alfredo sauce. I just prefer red sauce with it. Not as rich.


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Nice job! Peer pressure tastes so good.
> 
> Ryan


lol! It sure is. Thanks!


----------



## clifish (May 5, 2022)

Looks great Steve!  A meal that has everything I can't eat lol..pasta, shellfish but it sure does look good from here.


----------



## smokerjim (May 5, 2022)

Looks excellant Steve


----------



## sandyut (May 5, 2022)

oh yes!  looks fantastic Steve!  Making some of those someday for sure.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 5, 2022)

Looks nice and yummy, Steve! I like y our "decorator" idea... Am gong to Walmart today and going to get it (if they have it in stock) ....


----------



## tx smoker (May 5, 2022)

Hot damn!! That looks nothing short of amazing Steve. Glad to have been a bad influence on you....you've done it to me many times    I thought mine came out pretty good last week but yours in in another galaxy buddy.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (May 5, 2022)

My gosh those are amazing!! I love seafood pasta dishes. Using the decorator for stuffing was a genius idea.


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> My gosh those are amazing!! I love seafood pasta dishes. Using the decorator for stuffing was a genius idea.


Thanks Jeff! 


tx smoker said:


> Hot damn!! That looks nothing short of amazing Steve. Glad to have been a bad influence on you....you've done it to me many times    I thought mine came out pretty good last week but yours in in another galaxy buddy.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! We do seem to do that! 



pushok2018 said:


> Looks nice and yummy, Steve! I like y our "decorator" idea... Am gong to Walmart today and going to get it (if they have it in stock) ....


Thanks! Hope you can find it. It is a time. And frustration saver.


sandyut said:


> oh yes!  looks fantastic Steve!  Making some of those someday for sure.


Thanks Sandy!



smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant Steve


Thanks Jim!



clifish said:


> Looks great Steve!  A meal that has everything I can't eat lol..pasta, shellfish but it sure does look good from here.


lol! That sucks! Thanks!


----------



## BB-que (May 5, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Well folks,
> I guess I can blame Robert on this one! His manicotti looked so darned good. I just had to make some last night. And that got me thinking about seafood manicotti.
> It's really pretty simple:
> 16 manicotti shells cooked al dente. Boiled for about 7 minutes. Drain and rinse with cold water.
> ...


Very creative - could pound a couple of those nice job.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 6, 2022)

Another fine looking dish Steve. My wife 
would be all over those for sure.

David


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2022)

Oh man! Give me a sleeve of Ritz crackers and I'd eat the filling right from the bowl. And the finished product is gorgeous!
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (May 6, 2022)

Wow! That looks so amazing! My stomach is grumbling hard! I want some pasta so bad and you’re pushing me with these incredible meals. Awesome and creative as always! Thank you for sharing, this is going on my list when I go at the pasta again!


----------

